# Anyone Have An M65?



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I suppose these will be more popular in the US than the UK, but does anyone have one? I am considering adding one to my MP and Mirage. Pics requested!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure there are a lot in the UK, in fact I know there is







I have sold quite a lot of them recently.


----------



## mibo (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello, Quoll !

In France, there is at least one person who like it!

I receive my new M65 today (thanks, Roy).

I try to post the first picture.

Michel


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Michel, very nice picture.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome Michel,

I was going to post a picture of my M65 jacket







but seeing as how youve got in with the real Mcoy I won't lower the tone 

hope to see you post often, we could do with a greater French presence (even though I am English !)

Andy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome Michel - and nice pic!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome Michel,

Nice watch - very clear


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Welcome and nice pic!

I've thought a few times about picking up an M65, they're a nice looking piece. Are they acrylic crystals?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> Welcome and nice pic!
> 
> I've thought a few times about picking up an M65, they're a nice looking piece. Are they acrylic crystals?


Hi Dave, yes they are.

I sold mine as it was a bit small for me







Regrett it now, as I have since made a point of collecting O&W's









As with all O&W's good quality watch for the money 

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I do like it, and agree with Mike any O&W are really good value for money









However not to keen on that Merc hand


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Bienvenue Michel, et quelle une trÃ¨s bien photo (???)

Are the M65's of a similar size to the CWC G10's???

Bill


----------



## mibo (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks all!

The size is 36mm without crown (and without the little protection of the crown). The watch is smaller than it seems on the picture.

It's an acrylic crystal, but almost flat (see the picture).

Michel


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the extra pic and the confirmation about the acrylic!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks all. These look like a nice alternative (well, addition really, since I have one too) to a G10 for general wear. Now on my 'to buy' list..


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome - may I ask what strap you have on that watch?


----------



## mibo (Sep 1, 2006)

The strap sold with the watch is a green nato. On the first picture, I have a Poljot strap (Russian).

Michel


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought it was a Poljot - good straps aren't they?

Does that mean you have a 20 mm on it? I thought the M65 lugs were 18 mm?


----------



## mibo (Sep 1, 2006)

No, it's a 18mm.

Michel


----------

